# Bet with Rockets



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Interested? I created a thread in the Rox forum

If you sign up in this thread, and (somehow) the Rockets win then we have to change our avatar to an avatar of choice from the Rox fans

However, if Houston loses all the people in the Rox forum who signed up have to wear an avatar of our choice



*imagines Shawn Bradley avatar on MRC*

Sign up here!

1. Theo!
2. mavsmania41
3. Gambino
4. ezealen
5. Elyas
6. Amir
7. nutmeged03


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Signed.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Its on like Donkey Kong H-Town Down.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*of course I am in.*


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I think this bet would have been more competitive with the spurs forum, but with Dallas vs. Houston I know I can win :biggrin: .

Sign me up


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Bah, if we end up facing -- I'll consider making a bet


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Despite not having a PF the Rockets still match up rather nicely with the Mavs. Dirk, meet your kryptonite:










Rockets in 6.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Theo! said:


> Bah, if we end up facing -- I'll consider making a bet


I hope you do. Then again, it wouldn't be much of a loss if I had to have a Mavericks avatar. I love the Mavs :biggrin:


----------



## Elyas (Mar 24, 2005)

I'll bet on it. Too bad though, I liked the Rockets and would have liked to see all the Texas teams make it to the 2nd round.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

What about the users who aren't supporting members and can't change their avatars to whatever they want? Maybe you should make it a signature or something.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

They will change it to a Dallas avatar


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Rockets in 7.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

put me in


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

ROCKETS IN 7]ROCKETS IN 7


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Despite not having a PF the Rockets still match up rather nicely with the Mavs. Dirk, meet your kryptonite:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MRC you read my mind again. As I was scrolling down to reply with "Yes I'm in, I can't wait to see Mavs fans with Ryan Bowen avs", I see you beat me to it.


----------



## Amir (Mar 2, 2005)

I`m taking my chances: Mavs in 6!


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

Mavs in 5


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Sign me up, Dallas in 6


----------



## kfranco (Apr 22, 2005)

IM IN ,, cant wait to see the look in yalls avatar once yall find out HTOWN will be moving into the 2nd round :cheers:


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

kfranco said:


> IM IN ,, cant wait to see the look in yalls avatar once yall find out HTOWN will be moving into the 2nd round :cheers:


Hmmm...0 for 6. Not a good percentage. So far you have posted 6 times and have yet to say anything intelligent. :wink: 

When exactly did Jeff Van Gundy become Red Auerbach?

Rookies :no:


----------



## kfranco (Apr 22, 2005)

You just stay tune and watch sir.


----------



## mavsrock27 (Apr 14, 2005)

I guess I'm in.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

kfranco said:


> You just stay tune and watch sir.


Ouch.


----------

